# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Θέματα Ύπνου >  Τινάγματα στον ύπνο

## Venidos

Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Θα ήθελα να περιγράψω κάτι που μου συμβαίνει αρκετά συχνά σε τακτά χρονικά διαστήματα και περιόδους. Όταν πέφτω για ύπνο και κυρίως όταν είμαι πάρα πολύ κουρασμένος ή όταν νυστάζω απίστευτα εν πάσει περιπτώσει παθαίνω κάτι πολύ άσχημο. Την ώρα που αρχίζει να με παίρνει για τα καλά ο ύπνος πετάγομαι σαν το ελατήριο επάνω, σα να με χτυπάει ρεύμα ένα πράμα. Δεν είναι όμως αυτό που παθαίνουν πολλοί, που βλέπεις ότι πέφτεις από κάπου στον ύπνο σου και τραντάζεσαι. Καμία σχέση με αυτό. Νιώθω κυριολεκτικά λες και με βαράει το ρεύμα, σαν τρόμος ένα πράμα απαίσιο σφίγγομαι ολόκληρος και πετάγομαι καθιστός. Αυτό μου φέρνει ταχυπαλμία για λίγα δευτερόλεπτα κι έτσι δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι διάολο είναι. Είναι μυικό τίναγμα το οποίο απλά με τρομάζει; Είναι έκτακτη συστολή; Κάποιος μου είχε πει μιά φορά ότι σε μερικές περιπτώσεις παθαίνουμε βραδυκαρδία και ότι ο εγκέφαλός μας δίνει εντολή να χτυπήσει η καρδιά μας λίγο πιο γρήγορα για να μην πεθάνουμε αλλά δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο ισχύει. Το παθαίνει κανέις; Το 'χω πει και σε γιατρό μου είπε όμως ότι είναι απλά από ένταση. Εγώ όμως τα βράδια που το παθαίνω-και δόξα τω Θεό- όχι συνέχεια μπορεί να το πάθω και 6-7 φορές συνεχόμενα. Και ενώ νυσταζω ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΑ όταν μου συμβαίνει και γυρίζω πλευρό να κοιμηθώ ξανά τα ίδια. Πάει να με πάρει και ΜΠΟΥΜ πετάγομαι ξανά. Αν συμβαίνει και σε κάποιον άλλον ας μου πεί την εμπειρία του.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

κατι με νευρα μου κανει αυτο

----------


## Macgyver

Μπορει να ειναι πολλες οι πιθανες αιτιες ...

----------


## Venidos

Πιστεύεις πως πρέπει να απευθυνθώ σε κάποιον γιατρό; Και αν ναι σε τι γιατρό;

----------


## Venidos

Εγώ πιστεύω πως είναι θέμα ψυχολογικό καθαρά, όταν ας πούμε κοιμόμουν με την κοπέλα μου όταν ήταν εδώ παρόλο που είχα την αγχώδη διαταραχή δεν το πάθαινα ποτέ όσο κουρασμένος και να ήμουν. Τι να πω, δεν ξέρω, αν γνωρίζεις κάτι συγκεκριμένο πες το μου

----------


## Macgyver

Stardakla, να μην σε θορυβω , η περιπτωση σου εμπιπτει μαλλον στις αρμοδιοτητες παθολογου ( δεν κανω διαγνωση , απαγορευεται ) με πιθανα αιτια οπως λες , αγχος , ανοξια ( μειωμενη προσληψη οξυγονου , παλι λογω αγχους ) ,ευαισθητη ιδισυγκρασια , δλδ ολα περιστρεφονται γυρω απο το αγχος , ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΝΩ ΔΙΑΓΝΩΣΗ . Υποθετω οτι δεν κανεις χρηση αλκοολ , τα κανει αυτα .

----------


## Venidos

Όχι πίνω ελάχιστα. Αυτό με το οξυγόνο το σκέφτηκα κι εγώ γιατί μερικές φορές το αισθάνομαι ότι δεν παίρνω σωστή αναπνοή. Αν και όπως είπα κοιμάμαι εκέινη την ώρα οπότε δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι είναι αυτό που συμβαίνει. Θα πάω σε έναν παθολόγο φίλε μου σε ευχαριστώ και μην ανησυχείς δεν με θορυβείς, καλό είναι να ξέρουμε τι μας γίνεται. Έχω τρέξει για τόσα και τόσα, άλλο ένα σιγά τα ωά.

----------


## Macgyver

Περαστικα ευχομαι , η ανοξια ευνοειται απο την στεναχωρια .

----------


## marianna1984

Γεια σου Stardaklas! Αυτα που περιγραφεις συνηθως εμφανιζονται σε περιοδους εντονου στρες κ αγχους. Επειδη εχω κ εγω θεμα κατα διαστηματα, ευτυχως οχι συχνα (παθαινω αν εχεις ακουστα την παραλυση υπνου) ρωτησα νευρολογο, ειπε να προσπαθησω να αποβαλλω το αγχος κ γενικα να βρω τροπο να το διοχετευω.Δεν ειναι κατι ανησυχητικο.Εισαι αγχωδης γενικα; Επισης βασικο, οταν πας για υπνο καλο ειναι, οσο μπορεις φυσικα να μη σκεφτεσαι τα προβληματα σου κ οτι σ απασχολει γενικοτερα. Φαση ειναι θα περασει!

----------


## nick_electro

νόμιζα ότι έχω μια θανατηφόρα αρρώστια, είχα 3 μέρες να κοιμηθώ, ήμουν κουρασμένος μέχρι λιποθυμίας,
μόλις πήγαινε να με πιάσει ο ύπνος πεταγόμουν από το κρεβάτι τρομαγμένος σαν elatirio .tin άλλη μέρα που 
πήγα στο γιατρό και με διαβεβαίωσε ότι δεν έχω τίποτα,
κοιμήθηκα σαν αρνάκι.οποτε και εσύ από τις φοβίες το παθαίνεις.

----------


## Venidos

Υποθέτω πως ναι. Ευχαριστώ παιδιά για τις απαντήσεις. Τράβηξα μεγάλο ζόρι με τις φοβίες πρόσφατα αλλά δόξα τω Θεό έχω αρχίσει και το ελέγχω σε μεγάλο βαθμό, δεν τα παίρνω όλα τόσο τοις μετρητοίς και δεν αυθυποβάλλομαι πια. Να 'στε καλά όλοι

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

εγω αυτο το χα παθει οταν με ειχαν πειραξει οι σταγονες για τη μυτη παλια επιδη ειχα κρυωσει κ ειμουν μπουκωμενος παλι κ εβαλα παραπανω κ ξυπνησα τα ξημερωματα ακριβως ετσι. μηπως παιρνεις καπιο φαρμακο?

----------


## Venidos

Όχι δεν παίρνω κανένα φάρμακο. Το παθαίνω τα τελευταία 2 χρόνια περίπου, που είναι σε έξαρση και η αγχώδης διαταραχή. Standard σχετίζεται με αυτό, απλά ρώτησα να πάρω γνώμες και να δω αν είναι κάτι συχνό

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Ο εφιαλτης μου!! :P

Λοιπον εγω αυτο το παθαινω οταν πεφτω πολυ κουρασμενη και νυσταγμενη για υπνο..Νομιζω οτι φευγω εκτος σωματος συν τα τιναγματα!Δεν μπορω να κουνηθω..Υπνικη παραλυση νομιζω το λενε αυτο..Εφιαλτικο ειναι παντως!Αν πασχεις και απο αγχωδη διαταραχη ερχεται πιο ευκολα :)

Αν κοιμασαι μονος σου δεν βαριεσαι...!Αν κοιμασαι με παρεα να λυπασαι αυτη που κοιμαται με τον εγκελαδο!

----------


## Venidos

Το θέμα είναι πως όταν κοιμόμουν με την κοπέλα μου δεν το πάθαινα ΠΟΤΕ όσο πτώμα και να ήμουν, όσο και να νύσταζα.

----------

